# Orlimar - Why not popular / availble in UK?



## GregSl (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone can tell me why Orlimar is not available (or popular) in the UK?
I know they have had quite a controversial history (i.e. Taylormade patents, etc) - but they are still a good make... right?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

While I've heard of Olimar and seen a few advertisements, I don't think they are so common in the U.S. market either. They might be small enough not to be able to market on a world wide basis, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## GregSl (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
I think they must be decent though - their clubs retail for way over $200+ and they seem to be available in a few countries worldwide - check: Orlimar - Dealer Locator
I have a Orlimar TriMetal HipTi 420cc driver - and it's pretty good! I took a chance on eBay (I'm a total amateur) - and just wanted something better than the driver I got with my package. I'm not dissapointed and my club pro instructor reckons it's pretty decent as well. 
Now people are asking the question I have - and I can't find a concrete answer anywhere :dunno:


----------



## GregSl (Mar 25, 2007)

And now I've found the same driver I have (Orlimar HipTi 420cc) going for over £70 on eBay! I'm confused... I might try emailing them direct!


----------

